# htpc case for gaming?



## Pehla (Nov 22, 2012)

as title say i was wondering if htpc can have all gaming components inside?? i think u know what i mean by gaming components..
i have look yesturday in case galery beautiful home theatre pc ,but as the name say that is only that it is..,a home teathre pc..
i cant seem to find some great hptc case that have good airflow or that it can hold up biger components!! anyone know some beautifull htpc cases??


----------



## Techtu (Nov 22, 2012)

I couldn't name any of hand but I've seen some around here on TPU what look damn amazing for HTPC "gaming" chassis.

I'll see if I can find any, I'll post back if I do. 

EDIT: I found this on AVForums which may help you out a lot.



> Welcome to my build log where I will be documenting the build of my gaming HTPC to perform the following functions:•Multi-region playback of Blu-rays and DVDs from the original disc with HD audio bit streamed over HDMI to my Denon amp
> •Playback of ripped Blu-rays, DVDs and downloaded content from my NAS using XBMC as the front-end and the streaming of online media e.g. YouTube, iPlayer
> •Playing PC racing games at the native resolution (1920 x 1080) of my 50” Pioneer plasma with all graphics options set to maximum quality
> 
> ...


----------



## silkstone (Nov 23, 2012)

There's a new cooler master case that looks pretty cool, the HAF-XB. While it isn;t really a HTPC case, it is too big, it is definetly different from most desktop towers and does look similar to a HTPC case.

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6891


----------



## xxdozer322 (Nov 23, 2012)

project whiteboy? 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172279&highlight=project+white+boy

maybe that Bitfenix prodigy case is what youre looking for?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2012)

Most of the newer HTPC cases that look like stereo receivers will have enough room for a decent sized cooler and full sized GPUs.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 23, 2012)

The silverstone ones can get very pricey though.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 23, 2012)

What's your budget?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2012)

Go look at Fractal Designs?
http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=95


----------



## Jetster (Nov 23, 2012)

The 11.5" GPU is easy but a HS and fan is another story. Most have the Optical drive over the CPU so and after market HS is a challenge. But really what is your budget cause they get expensive

Check mine out below in my sig. It will hold a large GPU but its tight. It has great airflow


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 23, 2012)

the fractal design case looks nice. i would recommend it too. it came out new and i like it.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 23, 2012)

I just bought the Zalman HD503 for a HTPC build and love it. Looks great....


----------



## Pehla (Nov 23, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> I just bought the Zalman HD503 for a HTPC build and love it. Looks great....
> 
> http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq77/AAdeath/HD503_m.jpg


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sry guys i feel a sleep last night...,and today totaly forgot about my thread!!!and yes drdeath that is what i was thinking about...,so full gaming setup set inside??
watercooler(h70),hd7950,atx or m-atx mainborad..,can u post few pic of ur setup in there??

edit: woow that is expensive!!and any htpc case that i like is expensive...,i think 200€ tops!! before i was thinking about htpc i had in mind zalman z11 plus case witch is great and greatly cheap!!


----------



## Pehla (Nov 23, 2012)

Jetster said:


> The 11.5" GPU is easy but a HS and fan is another story. Most have the Optical drive over the CPU so and after market HS is a challenge. But really what is your budget cause they get expensive
> 
> Check mine out below in my sig. It will hold a large GPU but its tight. It has great airflow


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i love ur build too!! i see there is room for watercooler...,and big gpu!!thnx for ur post!!


----------

